# Friday Pics!!!



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

OK folks I'll get the ball rolling this week. First shot is of last nights sunset here in SE Louisiana!! Second is of Lucy the wonder dog on Valintines day. She's getting old and I don't like to think of life without her! A photo of my daughter and son from last December and just a few random shots from all over. Have a great Friday folks! Later Taters, Baker

OBTW the blue bird is not a great shot because I was in a blind about 80 yards from the road he was on I just think it is a beautiful bird!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Perry's $9.99 pork chop.
I almost ate the whole thing.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sleeping Babies*

The Pup is a Great Dane/ German Shepard mix, we call him Scooby Doo.

His Big Sister the snorer is Pure Great Dane, her name is Korra.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

1.) My son caught his first bass
2.) Bought a new truck the other day.
3.) Hooked up some LED lights in the boat.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Nothing new to post, but every body loves BACON!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

A few pics from our recent trip to Arkansas...

My biggest cutthroat to date









Wife with a nice cutty









Norfork brown









Rainbow.. notice the eagle's nest in the tree on the left.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1. Young Pivo
2. Custom rock throwing unit
3. My recently refreshed lowboy


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Newest pen a buddy from work made for me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Wow!*



txbigred said:


> Nothing new to post, but every body loves BACON!


You did a great job on the bacon...that really looks good!

TH


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cookoff.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Old one of the boat and Dodge. 

Me and Dad in Miami after the boat show having dinner.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

First hair cut in three months.. I was looking all kinds of ragged.









Found a revolver I want at gander yesterday! Good thing my birthday is coming up! 









And my spoiled *** black lab drake.. He is supposed to be an outside dog.. But its "to cold"


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Lil sharky--









Bull dolphin--









SETTING TEETH IN THE BIG BOY!!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*little Spring time trying to show up*

tree went into full bloom over the warm break last week.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> And my spoiled *** black lab drake.. He is supposed to be an outside dog.. But its "to cold"


With my Lab it's either too cold or too hot so he just lives inside lmao.
Uberti makes a nice revolver...get a lever action rifle to match the cartridge your handgun is going to shoot. 

TH


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I commissioned an artist to paint a 24x30 painting of our longhorn bull, Drag Net. This is the finished work! I think she did a great job. He'll now live at our ranch and our main home in San Antonio.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I commissioned an artist to paint a 24x30 painting of our longhorn bull, Drag Net. This is the finished work! I think she did a great job. He'll now live at our ranch and our main home in San Antonio.


Excellent job!!:cheers:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My kids playing in the chicken coop.

My son won 2nd place in his cub scout pine wood derby.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Aggie is growing like a weed

San Bernard in tha mornin!!

Monkey Fist!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Drove 1/2 mi past before curiousity got the best of me....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a real big fire Sunday morning. Rough way to wake up at 5am but wouldn't have missed it for the world!
James


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

A friend gave me some Plumeria cuttings back in the summer. Never expected them to bloom in February. And they smell awesome.

Mini flounder fish fry for three. Homemade hush puppies and fries are the best.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

new ink


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I almost forgot, some Monkey Bread for dessert.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

The new Indian Scout I picked up 2 weeks ago. My grandpa had a 1936 Scout so I figured I would following in his wheel tracks. Already have new parts ordered. But still looking for a set of pipes I like.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> Aggie is growing like a weed
> 
> San Bernard in tha mornin!!
> 
> Monkey Fist!


Why is the flag upside down?:question:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> Aggie is growing like a weed
> 
> San Bernard in tha mornin!!
> 
> Monkey Fist!


Nice....but the Texas flag is upside down :texasflag


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Aggie is growing like a weed
> 
> San Bernard in tha mornin!!
> 
> Monkey Fist!


The Texas flag is upside down in pic 3!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Started our new project Kyle Field


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Nice specimen of the central lined snake. 

2. Emily and aspen and a tiny bit of me

3. Emily doodling on her hand


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a bar....those window things flip up, and out....they are closed in this pic.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A pic of me and the wife two weeks ago on our Mexico vacay to Playa Del Secreto. We stayed at the Valentin Maya Imperial Resort. Place was great! Cant wait to go back


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I commissioned an artist to paint a 24x30 painting of our longhorn bull, Drag Net. This is the finished work! I think she did a great job. He'll now live at our ranch and our main home in San Antonio.


As an Aggie I give you THUMBS up for that work...that is absolutely incredible and a beautiful Longhorn. Congrats!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> As an Aggie I give you THUMBS up for that work...that is absolutely incredible and a beautiful Longhorn. Congrats!!


 Just to be clear.. I did not do the painting. I commissioned an artist by the name of Sandra Stevens to do the painting of the picture. If I had done the painting it would have been stick figures!!! Haha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Last week in Baffin...


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

txbigred said:


> Nothing new to post, but every body loves BACON!
> 
> http://s329.photobucket.com/user/dritchie01/media/Bacon/IMG_5306.jpg.html
> http://s329.photobucket.com/user/dritchie01/media/Bacon/IMG_5317.jpg.html
> ...


that looks awesome!! I live in Humble. Can I buy some from you?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

Dang, Another week, Month, years go by and Im still doing the dishes on 2cool ! Flava continues. :dance:

Polish Diner. Kielbasa, Farmers cheese Pierogies, Potato n Shrimp cakes, Steamed Asparagus topped with a Bechemel sauce and a Red Cabbage, Leek fresh picked orange salad topped with roasted pecans

Herbed Halfshell Sheepshead n RedFeech Throat sided with Pistachio dime Green beans and that famous Roasted Red Pepper Asparagus Rice

Scratch Venison Lasagna

South of the Border with Pollo Asasda. n A Arroz El Roj

Soupa De Six Bean.

Jollof Rice of Nigeria ( The Origin of Red Jambalaya )

Grilled Eggplant Salad

Seafood Stew


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Just to be clear.. I did not do the painting. I commissioned an artist by the name of Sandra Stevens to do the painting of the picture. If I had done the painting it would have been stick figures!!! Haha


I agree with the original guys comment...but I'll add to it....I'm an Aggie and an animal science major....that's a **** nice looking bull you got there!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I am soooo hungry, this is making me crazy!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One More....*

Daughter bought me a surprise gift.. Must weight about 2-3 #

I bought the beer ..:cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I am soooo hungry, this is making me crazy!


M.C.T. Its smells and tastes way better than it looks..:dance: What would you like for the upcoming week ? 
:walkingsm


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Taken the same day. One by me and the other by Google. Thought it was cool to have them taken within 30 minutes of each other.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Blacky*

A deer we are happy to see made it through the seasonâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Last Cast.....*

@ sunset.....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> M.C.T. Its smells and tastes way better than it looks..:dance: What would you like for the upcoming week ?
> :walkingsm


Surprise me!!!! Something stuffed with crab!!!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

It was my lone Bob White quail's 5 week bday yesterday (his/her siblings died after shipping). Then, I also announced publicly that I've started the process of recording my first album (that cool blue/green gradient was totally me taking a picture of the a** part of my yoga pants btw, I was pleasantly surprised)! :dance: Oh, and I played at Cedar Creek Saloon in Waller last Saturday & it made for a really cool picture! 

:texasflag


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few food pics. 

Got to play Black Horse finally was in pretty good shape!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskeygirl said:


> It was my lone Bob White quail's 5 week bday yesterday (his/her siblings died after shipping). Then, I also announced publicly that I've started the process of recording my first album (that cool blue/green gradient was totally me taking a picture of the a** part of my yoga pants btw, I was pleasantly surprised)! :dance: Oh, and I played at Cedar Creek Saloon in Waller last Saturday & it made for a really cool picture!
> 
> :texasflag


I got more. LOL


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Rubberback said:


> I got more. LOL


Haha well I might hit you up once this ones growed up & I know if it needs a boyfriend or a girlfriend!!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

txbigred said:


> Nothing new to post, but every body loves BACON!
> 
> Can you share your rub recipe with me. I will start a new thread


----------



## Kansasoutdoorsman (Nov 17, 2014)

Water on top of the ice from our ice eater trying to open a pond up to snow goose hunt.
Sunset reflection on the water.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Went to a Dinner Theater at Newman's Castle in Bellville last weekend. It was a great time and the setting is really fantastic. 

The event is every other weekend and I'll go back soon. They said they change the plot every quarter or so. You book it through the Murder by Chocolate website.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Went to a Dinner Theater at Newman's Castle in Bellville last weekend. It was a great time and the setting is really fantastic.
> 
> The event is every other weekend and I'll go back soon. They said they change the plot every quarter or so. You book it through the Murder by Chocolate website.


I'd have to bring a rod & drag a baby bullfrog Jitterbug through those lilly pads!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Fishin' Trip said:


> that looks awesome!! I live in Humble. Can I buy some from you?


Really can't sell it due to health regs/ making it in my house..not inspected, plus, I made it a while ago and it is long gone!



Oso Blanco said:


> Can you share your rub recipe with me. I will start a new thread


No real recipe, I just used Mortons sugar cure with some added brown sugar. I let it cure in the fridge for 10 days, turning it over every other day. I rinsed it off before putting in smoker.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

netboy said:


> A few pics from our recent trip to Arkansas...
> 
> My biggest cutthroat to date
> 
> ...


Very, very nice.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sunny south Floridahwell:


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Vacation!*

just got back from Puerto Rico Island hopping with a friend on his 43' cat sailboat. 
Place was beautiful and peaceful on the sailboat at night!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Connies seafood on Airline


----------



## Estanton15 (Feb 15, 2015)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I commissioned an artist to paint a 24x30 painting of our longhorn bull, Drag Net. This is the finished work! I think she did a great job. He'll now live at our ranch and our main home in San Antonio.


That is absolutely amazing. Beautiful!


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

My 1st smoked pork butt, done on electric smoker. Wife loved it. 








The sandwiches after it was pulled


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> The new Indian Scout I picked up 2 weeks ago. My grandpa had a 1936 Scout so I figured I would following in his wheel tracks. Already have new parts ordered. But still looking for a set of pipes I like.


That's a great looking bike. I love the color.


----------

